# How do you enable ethernet to other devices using DECA



## mojo21 (Nov 16, 2010)

I am trying to connect my PS3 using a wired connection. I have the HR24. I really just wanted some clarification on how to hook this up. I saw a discussion on this already but still not 100% sure of the correct setup process. I created a new thread since the other one was old and not sure if anybody would reply to it.

Correct me if I'm wrong but this is what I got from it...

coax from wall to splitter > (a)splitter to DECA (b)splitter to HR24 > ethernet from DECA to switch > ethernet from switch to PS3 and HR24 

please let me know the correct diagram if this is wrong....thanks


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

What are you trying to do?

At this point you have both DECA & Ethernet into your HR24 and this assumes that there is something DECA on the.

What is the other HD DVR/Receiver that you have on your network?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mojo21 said:


> I am trying to connect my PS3 using a wired connection. I have the HR24. I really just wanted some clarification on how to hook this up. I saw a discussion on this already but still not 100% sure of the correct setup process. I created a new thread since the other one was old and not sure if anybody would reply to it.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but this is what I got from it...
> 
> ...


This doesn't work with the 24s, since their DECA is internal and they don't power a DECA if one is connected to them.
Coax from wall to splitter > (a) to DECA [with PI for power], (b) to HR24.
DECA (ethernet output] to switch or straight to PS3.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

mojo21 said:


> I am trying to connect my PS3 using a wired connection. I have the HR24. I really just wanted some clarification on how to hook this up. I saw a discussion on this already but still not 100% sure of the correct setup process. I created a new thread since the other one was old and not sure if anybody would reply to it.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but this is what I got from it...
> 
> ...


For starters, there should not be an ETHERNET wire on the HR24 in a connected home setup. That wire should be removed and re-run satellite setup on the HR24 and and menu restart to recover MRV.

That may also resolve your network connection to the PS3.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

mojo21 said:


> I am trying to connect my PS3 using a wired connection. I have the HR24. I really just wanted some clarification on how to hook this up. I saw a discussion on this already but still not 100% sure of the correct setup process. I created a new thread since the other one was old and not sure if anybody would reply to it.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but this is what I got from it...
> 
> ...


Your PS3 has to connect to your router (not the coax deca) Therefore you will need a wired cat 5 or cat6 direct to your router or a wireless adapter from your PS3 to your router or you can use pwerline adapter to make a wired connection thru your AC plugs to your router.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Your PS3 has to connect to your router (not the coax deca) Therefore you will need a wired cat 5 or cat6 direct to your router or a wireless adapter from your PS3 to your router or you can use pwerline adapter to make a wired connection thru your AC plugs to your router.


Technically, the PS3 can connect to a DECA, which is connected to the DECA cloud, which is connected to a Broadband DECA, which is connected to a router, and it will work.

- Merg


----------



## mojo21 (Nov 16, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> What are you trying to do?
> 
> At this point you have both DECA & Ethernet into your HR24 and this assumes that there is something DECA on the.
> 
> What is the other HD DVR/Receiver that you have on your network?


I also have the H24 in the other room and 2 standard def receivers.


----------



## mojo21 (Nov 16, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> This doesn't work with the 24s, since their DECA is internal and they don't power a DECA if one is connected to them.
> Coax from wall to splitter > (a) to DECA [with PI for power], (b) to HR24.
> DECA (ethernet output] to switch or straight to PS3.


thanks for the reply...this sounds closest to what I was thinking...So I dont need to connect ethernet to HR24 from switch? Will my multiroom DVR still work if I don't? Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mojo21 said:


> thanks for the reply...this sounds closest to what I was thinking...So I dont need to connect ethernet to HR24 from switch? Will my multiroom DVR still work if I don't? Thanks


MRV is working through the DECA, which the 24 has internal [unless you connect ethernet to it].
Using another DECA & PI to have your DECA connect to your PS3, will bring your PS# onto the DECA network, like a receiver. While this isn't supported by DirecTV, it should work, but will also take some of the bandwidth away from the MRV, so don't use both at the same time "and expect" flawless MRV.


----------

